# Checkout this Bear mount



## King Fisher (Aug 19, 2010)

I think this one was about 200 lbs


----------



## blpbxyf (Aug 19, 2010)

That looks great.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 19, 2010)

that's a great looking mount.


----------



## creekrocket (Aug 20, 2010)

How much did that mount cost to have done? Good lookin by the way


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Aug 20, 2010)

Great mount.


----------



## javery (Aug 20, 2010)

Looks good


----------



## Gumbo1 (Aug 20, 2010)

Very nice


----------



## Marlin_444 (Aug 20, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## bolt5311 (Aug 20, 2010)

Who did the mount and how much was it?


----------



## Uncle Dawg Bone (Aug 20, 2010)

Nice


----------



## Hog (Aug 20, 2010)

I think who ever worked on this perticular mount did a fantastic job!  You can usually tell a good mount from the detail that is put into around the mouth & eye's!


----------



## LanceColeman (Aug 20, 2010)

As someone who does Taxidermy I gotta tellya. Your taxidermist knows what he (or she) is doing.

Mouth color is spot on, eye shape good, nose detail is painted right and the coat was groomed quite a bit during the drying stage.

Thats a fine looking mount and the owner should be very proud. And he paid for it too! That piece of habitat is almost 2 bills by itself.


----------



## mshipman (Aug 21, 2010)

looks good


----------



## bearslayer1980 (Aug 21, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## King Fisher (Sep 28, 2010)

Any south Ga. bears killed this weekend?


----------



## sarnold78 (Sep 28, 2010)

nice mount


----------



## pnome (Sep 28, 2010)

Love the way the mouth was done.  Very nice.


----------



## coggins (Sep 28, 2010)

That's something to be proud of there man!  Who was the taxidermist?  That's a great job, the ears pinned back nostrils flaring man that's great work.


----------



## huntindawg (Sep 28, 2010)

creekrocket said:


> How much did that mount cost to have done? Good lookin by the way





LanceColeman said:


> As someone who does Taxidermy I gotta tellya. Your taxidermist knows what he (or she) is doing.
> 
> Mouth color is spot on, eye shape good, nose detail is painted right and the coat was groomed quite a bit during the drying stage.
> 
> Thats a fine looking mount and the owner should be very proud. And he paid for it too! That piece of habitat is almost 2 bills by itself.





coggins said:


> That's something to be proud of there man!  Who was the taxidermist?  That's a great job, the ears pinned back nostrils flaring man that's great work.




I don't think he can answer y'alls question, per forum rules...but if you want one like that, I think you can probably PM ol King Fisher....

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=5344747&highlight=#post5344747

His stuff looks good.


----------



## dannysmith (Sep 29, 2010)

good looking bear kingfish. this is ol slim


----------

